# 10.3->11.0 (mysql does not start)



## IPTRACE (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello!

Next problem after upgrade to 11.0-RELEASE.
MySQL does not start. No data in logs. Reinstallation didn't help.

```
@db1:~ % sudo service mysql-server status
mysql is not running.
@db1:~ % sudo service mysql-server start
Starting mysql.
@db1:~ % sudo service mysql-server status
mysql is not running.
@db1:~ % sudo tail /log/sys/messages
Oct 22 16:27:01 db1 kernel: atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Oct 22 16:27:01 db1 kernel: ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
Oct 22 16:27:01 db1 kernel: Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
Oct 22 16:27:01 db1 kernel: nvme cam probe device init
Oct 22 16:27:01 db1 kernel: SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Oct 22 16:27:01 db1 kernel: Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/vtbd0p2 [rw]...
Oct 22 16:27:01 db1 kernel: vtnet0: link state changed to UP
Oct 22 16:27:01 db1 kernel: pflog0: promiscuous mode enabled
Oct 22 16:28:01 db1 pkg: mysql57-server-5.7.15 deinstalled
Oct 22 16:28:14 db1 pkg: mysql57-server-5.7.15 installed
@db1:~ % sudo tail /log/sys/debug.log
Oct 16 15:00:00 db1 pflogd[318]: [priv]: msg PRIV_OPEN_LOG received
Oct 17 10:00:00 db1 pflogd[318]: [priv]: msg PRIV_OPEN_LOG received
Oct 18 02:00:00 db1 pflogd[318]: [priv]: msg PRIV_OPEN_LOG received
Oct 18 21:00:00 db1 pflogd[318]: [priv]: msg PRIV_OPEN_LOG received
Oct 19 15:00:00 db1 pflogd[318]: [priv]: msg PRIV_OPEN_LOG received
Oct 20 07:00:00 db1 pflogd[318]: [priv]: msg PRIV_OPEN_LOG received
Oct 20 21:00:00 db1 pflogd[318]: [priv]: msg PRIV_OPEN_LOG received
Oct 21 10:00:00 db1 pflogd[318]: [priv]: msg PRIV_OPEN_LOG received
Oct 21 20:00:00 db1 pflogd[318]: [priv]: msg PRIV_OPEN_LOG received
Oct 22 15:00:00 db1 pflogd[318]: [priv]: msg PRIV_OPEN_LOG received
@db1:~ % sudo tail /log/app/mysql/db1.err
2016-10-22T13:22:30.328170Z 0 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'MyISAM'
2016-10-22T13:22:30.328205Z 0 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'PERFORMANCE_SCHEMA'
2016-10-22T13:22:30.328291Z 0 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'MEMORY'
2016-10-22T13:22:30.328302Z 0 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'MRG_MYISAM'
2016-10-22T13:22:30.329130Z 0 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'sha256_password'
2016-10-22T13:22:30.329139Z 0 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'mysql_native_password'
2016-10-22T13:22:30.329364Z 0 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'binlog'
2016-10-22T13:22:30.334711Z 0 [Note] /usr/local/libexec/mysqld: Shutdown complete

2016-10-22T13:22:30.6NZ mysqld_safe mysqld from pid file /var/db/mysql/db1.pid ended
@db1:~ % date
Sat Oct 22 16:42:44 CEST 2016
```
Thanks for help.
Arek


----------



## IPTRACE (Oct 22, 2016)

No issue...
MySQL cannot start because file permissions but the problem was with the error log file when in my config there is path as below.

```
log_error = /app/log/mysql/db1.err
```
But application stores data in /var/db/mysql/db1.err ...


----------



## Remington (Oct 22, 2016)

Did you reinstall all packages after you upgraded from 10.3 to 11.0?


----------



## IPTRACE (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Remington (Oct 22, 2016)

I noticed you used `sudo` which is discouraged as its not part of the base system.

Did you use the following steps?


```
su or login as root
pkg-static install -f pkg
pkg upgrade -f
```


----------



## IPTRACE (Oct 22, 2016)

After all, I use `sudo pkg install` and it works perfectly.
Sometimes I had to use `su`and `pkg-static install -f pkg` .


----------

